# Old Towne Orange "Christmas Ride", Dec. 12th, 2021 OC CA



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2021)

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride December 12th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
Theme: Christmas! Decorate your bike for Christmas!
Ask any kid, Charlie Brown, Best Day every year, "CHRISTMAS!!!"
When: Sunday DEC.12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride Decorated bikes for Christmas.🥳










Fun Favorite Christmas ride with @birdzgarage & @fordmike65 
Come on...😊





@cyclingday 's bikes are Awesome!
Merry Christmas @Hippy Mike
Tag @kevin x for a Christmas route ride.
bunch more to tag soon.
Post up Christmas pics of bikes here.
...almost there...🤩


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2021)

i will be coming down for this one 🤓


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2021)

Took a little dress rehearsal cruise yesterday.








Ok!
Christmas ready!
Let’s get those cruisers all gussied up for the holidays!
Consider this a challenge. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks for bumping this up Marty.
Only 5 more days left to decorate a bike for Christmas at Old Towne Orange,
this Sunday 12/12/2021
Sunday ride yesterday 12/05, 1934 AIRFLYTE😍
(ignore the Slime splattered tire)😎


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 6, 2021)

I like it, @cyclingday
The Christmas Bike Challenge?
Might ride this one again, or maybe something else?⛄️


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 7, 2021)

The oside crew shall be attending....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 7, 2021)

😅😂🤣


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2021)

Alright!
BFGforme and Handle Bar Hoarder riding together!
What could be a better example of, Peace on Earth, and Goodwill towards Men?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 7, 2021)

let start  taking bets now !!!!!!! tripple 3 can be the referee lo LO lo LO


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> i will be coming down for this one 🤓



Merry Christmas Richard & Audrey!
How 'bout bringin' the Auto Cycle
you got last Christmas?🥰



Bring a *"Rider"* that is aired up, dialed in, and comfortable to *RIDE...Decorated with Christmas Love!
Let's Ride!*
Any "Carolers" coming out to ride?
it would be fun to sing Christmas Carols while we roll the neighborhoods of
Old Towne Orange.
@kevin x @Misterotis @cyclonecoaster.com @Cory @Bajaway @schwinnja @Dawalt @markivpedalpusher @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @Schwinn499 @Velocipedist Co. @rustjunkie @River_Trail


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2021)

Christmas bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2021)

Christmas down under?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Is this ride still on?



Sorry i didn't tag u @BFGforme 
don't be sad.😀
Looking forward to this gathering of bikes and riders....
Fun time to be "Child-Like"🎅



@Rust_Trader @oddball @mrg @rcole45 @SoBayRon @TWBikesnstripes @OC_Rolling_Art @OC54 @bobcycles @Trail Rider @HBSyncro 
@Vintage Paintworx @vince72 @Kickstand3 @Jimmy V @Bike Mike @bikewhorder @Fonseca927 @Dope54 @WetDogGraphix @ninolecoast @Arfsaidthebee @old hotrod @IngoMike @Hammerhead @Sven @Miq @mike j @49autocycledeluxe @GTs58 @poolboy1 @Robertriley @Joe Buffardi 
i know there's a bunch more; @sorryididnttagU  😊


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2021)

Well, we were hoping to make this fun ride, but something came up & we'll have to miss it...again. Maybe we'll see some of you at the Monrovia Xmas ride next Saturday.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 11, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1524912
> Christmas down under?



@Paul Watson


----------



## Jaguar120 (Dec 11, 2021)

The Grinch riding off to Whoville on his Schwinn Jaguar Mark V.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2021)

Only a few pics of some bikes that showed.
Great turnout of great bikes, with folks that love them, a Lot!😍🥰🤩🥳😎



@eddie_bravo 



Gary built this awhile back;
always gets attention, love, and appreciation.😎



...not sure if Chip Foose is a CABEr, yet.😉



Syracuse looking Grand as usual;
performed flawlessly.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2021)

Old Towne Orange, Christmas Ride, 2021


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2021)

It doesn’t get any marry’er than this.
Merry Christmas to all, and an enthusiastic Happy New Year!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 12, 2021)

A few more.


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 12, 2021)

An _amazing _collection that we were fortunate enough to see.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 12, 2021)

A few more


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2021)

Its been a while since ive made the 200 mile round trip to the orange ride.Was a great time,got to tour a fantastic collection.topped off by mr chip foose riding with us.merry Christmas, was good seeing everyone


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 12, 2021)

A few from the ride. So many riders and nice bikes out today.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2021)

OMG, everyone's great pics tell the story of a great ride on a great day in the OC, my mind is still spinning🤩, my pics would be redundant so just a couple of hitchhiking Santa on my red Phantom and hanging with a coule of green middleweights! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Misterotis (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas y’all


----------

